# Dr Z Maz 38 SR



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought one of these. Six hours on it.

Paid $1100.

I should have it next week. I've never tried one but people tell me they're great amps.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr Z make some great amps. and the Maz Jr and Sr series are probably their most popular.
very well built amps for the money.
easy to dial in great tones. 
i'm sure you'll dig that one!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Great choice. One of my all time favorite amps. Shoot me a PM if you have any questions about settings, tubes etc. $1100 is a great price, BTW.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've got a Jr 2x10, and have tried a Sr 2x12 too. Both great amps. The Sr was too loud for me.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice score, and yeah, a nice price on that too. I've seen Jr's listed in the TO area for $1,100!

I've always had a hankering for a Dr. Z myself. I'm surprised I haven't picked one up yet. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It was $1100 shipped so I guess the price is good. I just received tracking info and he used UPS so I may get a COD for customs.

I'll probably wish I had an effects loop but all in all it looks to be a good little amp.

I'll post a review.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

six-string said:


> Dr Z make some great amps. and the Maz Jr and Sr series are probably their most popular.
> very well built amps for the money.
> easy to dial in great tones.
> i'm sure you'll dig that one!


+1 ... and, congrats on your new acquisition .... Maz JR/SR remains on my lust-list along with a few others from the Z line-up 

cheers always, eh

Joel


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

One of my favorite all time clean tones! They're so full and fat. Like a deluxe reverb on roids. You'll enjoy that one!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It was $1100 shipped so I guess the price is good. I just received tracking info and he used UPS so I may get a COD for customs.
> 
> I'll probably wish I had an effects loop but all in all it looks to be a good little amp.
> 
> I'll post a review.


I had a DR Z Maz 38 2-12. LOUD, clean amp. Definitely moves alot of air. 

I find even the Maz Jr and CG to be loud amps.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's what I keep hearing (loud amps). I'll either have to get my raunch from a pedal or use an atenuator. I like to let the PA do the heavy lifting and keep my stage volume to a minimum.

As long as I get a nice clean sound I'll be happy.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

It can get pretty dirty, too, especially with humbucker guitars. Its just that you have to turn up the master, and it gets LOUD. 

For dirt I run it with the tone controls maxed, pre volume maxed, master 10-noon range. You'll have to back the cut control off a bit (I like it 9-10 oclock, some folks like it brighter) 

For cleans its sort of the opposite, master up, pre backed off, tone controls noon, cut turned up depending on how much chime you like. The clean sound is stellar. I get my best clean sounds with a tele.

The cut control is the most important thing, it can be really bright, but you can dial it out with the cut. Also fresh EL84's are really important to getting the best out of the amp, they get a bit dull after 50 or so hours of playing.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

My current guitar player has the head version. Pretty nice sounding amp, and very versatile!
Unfortunately, he has no idea how to EQ it to sound good, so it often sounds like shit 

I just started playing a Remedy (used to have a Z-28). Dr Z amps are top notch, great build quality.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice price. 

There's a used 38 SR 2x12 at L&Ms in Waterloo, they've got it priced at $2225, which basically seems like the price of a new one. Maybe that's why it's been sitting there for over a year...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow! Well that's encouraging. To tell the truth I did no research in terms of price. I just listened to the people who had used these amps rave about them, pretty much without exception, and figured, for just over a grand, it's worth a try.

It's good to know I didn't get hosed. I'm looking forward to plugging the new Zemaitis into it.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

